# SNOW S.E. PA Bucks, Philly, Montco, Lehigh Berks, WORK AVAILABLE



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

looking for snow subs for the upcoming season, have locations in Bryn Mawr, King of Prussia, Allentown, Bethlehem, Chalfont, Willow Grove, Philadelphia, Etc. Please let me know what equipment, trucks, bobcats, loaders, laborers, you have available & the price desired. Please keep your rates realistic (we will cover your plowing insurance & workmans comp under our umbrella, but please dont ask for 120 per hour for a pickup, as we pay 90k a year for our specialty SNOW insurance)

Good pay in 30 days, having laborers to help shovel/snowblow is a plus, must have reliable stuff, we can salt if necessary, we are a fast growing company which has acquired many new sites this year.

Thanks

Brad 215-443-5665


----------



## Ford.crazy (Jun 19, 2012)

$119.99 and I'm there,,,,,,:laughing:

Seriously tho,,, Where in Allentown? I may be able to sub.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

off tilghman street & off linden street in bethlehem.....also off broadheadsville rd call me and let me know!

thanks!

Brad 215 680 2076


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Brad, just left a message.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I also left you a message. Covering Berks County.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Where at in philly and willow grove


----------

